# Занятия спортом при искривлении позвоночника и плоскостопии



## Footballist (30 Окт 2011)

Мне 14 лет, я серьёзно занимаюсь футболом. У меня есть Сколиоз. Можно ли заниматься футболом? Ещё есть небольшое продольное плоскостопие. Многие говорят, что при плоскостопии после нагрузок есть боли в стопе, но у меня болей нет! Скажите пожалуйста: продолжать заниматься футболом или нет?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Окт 2011)

Вам нельзя за компом в футбол играть, а в реале очень даже нужно.


----------



## Footballist (31 Окт 2011)

Спасибо вам Большое


----------



## Footballist (29 Ноя 2011)

У меня нестабильность шейных позвонков, можно играть головой (в Футболе) ничего не беспокоит когда её играю! можно ли вылечить это? у меня нестабильность с рождения (родовая травма)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Ноя 2011)

Если ничего не беспокоит, тогда можно. Месси и Рональдо ведь играют.


----------



## Footballist (30 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо большое!


----------



## Footballist (15 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте! Мне 14 лет. Где-то в Мае ходил к врачу, он мне сказал что у меня искривление позвоночника 1 степени и плоскостопие 1 степени.После этого я решил заняться спортом! Всё лето ходил на тренировки бегал в день от 8 до 15 км! Первые дни тренировок у меня гудело в ступнях,но где то через неделю или 2 это прошло! В Декабре я сходил к врачу и он мне сказал что плоскостопия уже нет,но небольшой сколиоз всё же есть, что мне сделать что-бы его не стало? и можно ли мне бегать и играть в футбол со сколиозом?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Дек 2011)

Продолжать заниматься спортом!


----------

